# Latvian: nav aktivizējis testu...



## deine

Hello, 

I did a test in the internet and now I want to get the results. I am not sure the text below says that I should send sms and then I will get them?

Daiva nav aktivizējis testu.
Lai aktivizētu testu sūti sms ar tekstu MD 531523 uz numuru 29300000 (LMT) vai 26000026 (Tele2), 
Kad esi saņēmis atbildes sms ziņu, pārlādē lapu! (spied refresh vai F5 taustiņš )
Maksa par sms 0.35 Ls


----------



## karuna

It says that you have not activized the test.

In order to activize it you should send SMS with the text MD... to the numbers ... depending on your cell phone operator.
When the response SMS is received, refresh the page.
SMS charge will be 0.35 Ls.

If your cell phone operator is not LMT or Tele2, then don't bother sending the SMS as they cannot charge you.


----------



## jonquiliser

deine said:


> Maksa par sms 0.35 Ls



So... does "maksa" mean "it costs"?!


----------



## karuna

jonquiliser said:


> So... does "maksa" mean "it costs"?!



Almost, here _maksa _is a noun meaning "the cost" or "the amount one has to pay". The verb is _maksāt _(to pay or to cost).


----------



## jonquiliser

Now this is interesting: in Finnish, the verb is "maksaa" - too much to be a coincidence, no? Perhaps the Finnish word is a loan from Latvian, or the other way around?


----------



## karuna

You are right, this word is borrowed in Latvian from Finno-Ugric languages, probably from Estonian or Livonian.


----------

